# Coyote Hunting- No Gun Needed!



## Big Skip

Any way to get rid of coyotes is ok by me. This is how they kill there prey so what's the difference. Let the rude comments begin


----------



## Jager Pro

Big Skip said:


> Any way to get rid of coyotes is ok by me. This is how they kill there prey so what's the difference. Let the rude comments begin


Like I already said, the difference is that we're humans. If you want to put yourself on the same level as an animal then go ahead. Ever heard of taking the higher road, or not lowering yourself to their level. I believe that can be applied here. 

Like I said I'm just some youngin with little experience, but this isn't hunting to me it's unnecessary brutality.


----------



## Big Skip

I get it...just my opinion. Coyotes and wolves are the exception...for me anyway


----------



## Filthyoter

Jager Pro said:


> Like I already said, the difference is that we're humans. If you want to put yourself on the same level as an animal then go ahead. Ever heard of taking the higher road, or not lowering yourself to their level. I believe that can be applied here.
> 
> Like I said I'm just some youngin with little experience, but this isn't hunting to me it's unnecessary brutality.


Sorry jäger I mean no disrespect but I don't agree with you.
We are just as animal as the dogs and deer we hunt, we just happen to be at the top of the food chain. When you break us to the basics we do the same exact things to survive, eat, drink and breed. When a population of wild dogs is at a level that's causing issues, I don't have an issue seeing this type of hunting. If the population is in check, then I believe more "sportsman" like methods should be required.


----------



## jackbob42

That's the trouble with folks today , always worrying about what the other guy is doing or how he's doing it.

If it's legal , and they're not trespassing , who am I to judge ?

To me , this isn't any different than a guy sending his hawk after a rabbit or squirrel.

I don't do either one , however I will never back down from an ANTI and will defend to the end their choice to do what they do , the way they like , as long as it's legal.

Just as I would for any trapper , or bear bait-hunter , or bird hunter , etc.


----------



## jackbob42

dead short said:


> If I saw it I'd write them a ticket for chasing the coyote with the truck, no questions asked. Sorry but I can't see any fair chase at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Maybe where they are , what they are doing is legal.

Hopefully I'm wrong , but it sounds like you would LOOK for a reason to nail these guys for " ANYTHING " just because you don't like their choice of hunting methods , whether it's legal or not.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Big Skip said:


> I get it...just my opinion. Coyotes and wolves are the exception...for me anyway


I would add ***** to that list. They destroy a lot of turkey nests.

L & O


----------



## dead short

jackbob42 said:


> Maybe where they are , what they are doing is legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong , but it sounds like you would LOOK for a reason to nail these guys for " ANYTHING " just because you don't like their choice of hunting methods , whether it's legal or not.



I didn't mention anything about liking it or disliking it, simply that it doesn't represent fair chase, no matter where you live. I live in Michigan. Here it's illegal. I'd write them a ticket and charge then reimbursement for the coyotes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bheary

Meh....driving skills were mediocre at best. Dogs were pretty fast though. Way to take all the fun out of coyote hunting Dead Short! No fun police


----------



## srconnell22

You haven't seen coyotes thick until you've been out west. They are beyond anything you could imagine living in Michigan. During an average sit deer hunting you'll see 5-6 at least. That's just the am sit. The evening sit will be the same or more. 

The landowners out there love it when these houndsmen bring their greyhounds and staghounds around. They catch a ton of coyotes and do it quick. 

They are nuisance vermin and this is the most efficient means of killing big numbers out there.

It's 100% legal, Kansas actually has a law that doesn't allow for electronic communication relaying the location of game...with one exception. This is that exception, when pursuing coyotes.


----------



## Filthyoter

I think at the end of the day there are two different mind sets on coyote hunting on this forum, the sport hunter and the "kill all coyote at any cost" hunter. Idc what category you feel you are in but we all have the same objective and should respect the others as long as they are hunting by legal means.


----------



## srconnell22

dead short said:


> I didn't mention anything about liking it or disliking it, simply that it doesn't represent fair chase, no matter where you live. I live in Michigan. Here it's illegal. I'd write them a ticket and charge then reimbursement for the coyotes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Those hounds and that way of hunting would be all but useless here. Stag and Greyhounds are all sight chase and no nose. Michigan is too thick for that to be effective here. 

It's not a ticket you'll have to worry about writing here anytime soon, as much as you'd like to.


----------



## Sprytle

srconnell22 said:


> Those hounds and that way of hunting would be all but useless here. Stag and Greyhounds are all sight chase and no nose. Michigan is too thick for that to be effective here.
> 
> It's not a ticket you'll have to worry about writing here anytime soon, as much as you'd like to.




Thought the same thing when i 1st watched it....not even close to enough open space to kill yotes like that here, the only ticket you'd be writing is a trespassing ticket cause you aren't pulling those dogs off after they get going.


----------



## Filthyoter

just something to ponder. Whoever finds this fairly quick death, method of coyote population control as unethical, think about the people who use very illegal methods to rid their deer property of predators. I have overheard guys talking about coyotes in a sports shop talking about hot dogs soaked in anti freeze they put out (which is a very slow painful death) and even another guy claiming he puts large meat hooks with meat on them hanging from trees 3 feet up. Coyote jumps up and bites down and hangs from it's mouth until it rips out or dies. So think hard before complaining about this style of pop. Control, because people will eventually get fed up and resort to other things if they need too.


----------



## dead short

srconnell22 said:


> Those hounds and that way of hunting would be all but useless here. Stag and Greyhounds are all sight chase and no nose. Michigan is too thick for that to be effective here.
> 
> It's not a ticket you'll have to worry about writing here anytime soon, as much as you'd like to.



You're right, here they just circle the mile with 14 trucks..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Honkkilla59

Filthyoter said:


> I think at the end of the day there are two different mind sets on coyote hunting on this forum, the sport hunter and the "kill all coyote at any cost" hunter. Idc what category you feel you are in but we all have the same objective and should respect the others as long as they are hunting by legal means.


Yep same people who complain about youth hunts blah, blah, blah.
I guess ethics shouldn't count in hunting or fishing!
Same people who think this hunting probably love dog fighting and cock fights also!


----------



## Sprytle

ma1979 said:


> THANKYOU!!!!!! This type of "hunting" is a joke!!!! Same as the helicopter hog hunting.




Helicopter hogs is a Eradication. Ranch owners down there pay to have as many hogs eliminated from their property as possible. 

I see the yote thing the same way, as said, there are so many coyotes out west that they need to be taken out by any legal means, i personally dont feel for these yotes at all, watch a pack run a fawn down in the EXACT same way.


----------



## jackbob42

dead short said:


> I didn't mention anything about liking it or disliking it, simply that it doesn't represent fair chase, no matter where you live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



What determines " fair chase " ?
Your opinion , or the law?

Nevermind , it doesn't matter.


----------



## srconnell22

dead short said:


> You're right, here they just circle the mile with 14 trucks.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



No matter how many trucks there are, driving on publicly maintained roads is neither illegal, immoral nor unethical. 

My guess is that number is a slight exaggeration on your part. It doesn't make sense for coyote to have that many trucks. You can only run 6 dogs at a time as far as I know. Usually coyote are run with 2-4 dogs. What the heck are the other 10 trucks doing? I don't know a hound hunter that is happy when he doesn't have a dog in the race, so hunting with that many trucks when there are coyote everywhere just doesn't make sense. 

Personally, I couldn't stand listening to 14 different people on the radio. I'm sure you don't mind, since it's your job and all. I'd be taking my dogs, switching channels and going to find my own game. That's just me though.


----------



## dead short

jackbob42 said:


> What determines " fair chase " ?
> 
> Your opinion , or the law?



Maybe a little bit of both.... Personally, to me, fair chase involves ethical hunting. 

Ethic's are far more personal than the "law". My personal opinions are reflected in my ethics as are others in theirs. Depends on the situation I guess. 

Some hunters "ethics" follow the law line by line. 

Some hunters "ethics" go beyond what the law considers legal and they restrict their own activity more than is required.

Some hunters "ethics" fall short of what the law considers legal and they take advantage of every opportunity presented to them. 

Good Read......











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bigbuck

What is legal is a matter of law, ethics is an opinion. Some think it is unethical to hunt deer over bait though it is legal. Some think running bears with hounds is unethical. Personally I'm OK with either and OK with running coyotes with dogs. Make no mistake dogs kill coyotes in Michigan.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

srconnell22 said:


> That's a bucket list hunt for me...don't care if I kill anything, but would love to see it done.
> 
> It would sure beat the heck out of deer waiting.


I think it should be implemented here in areas of the state with bloated deer populations and traditional methods have not been able to get populations in check..


----------



## jackbob42

DEDGOOSE said:


> I think it should be implemented here in areas of the state with bloated deer populations and traditional methods have not been able to get populations in check..



It'll never happen here , too many people worried about the other guy shooting " MY " deer !


----------



## sxray

srconnell22 said:


> That's a bucket list hunt for me...don't care if I kill anything, but would love to see it done.
> 
> It would sure beat the heck out of deer waiting.


 I'm with you on this Scott. Would be happy with a ride along.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

jackbob42 said:


> It'll never happen here , too many people worried about the other guy shooting " MY " deer !


Thats the sad thing when in reality we are out there to manage the resource. :sad:


----------



## dead short

The only areas of the state that have enough open space for that type of hunting for deer don't necessarily have population problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

